# Best single steroid for cutting cycle?



## pds999

If you had to choose a single steroid (oral or injectable) for a cutting cycle which would it be? Goal would be to lose some body fat and keep any muscle already gained (and preferably build a little too if possible so anything mildly androgenic might be preferable).


----------



## Lost Soul

well here is the run down:

-winny alone is for women, puffs and those who want dry joints and hair loss

-tbol alone is for those who are scared to do a real drug and cant afford var

-Var alone is for the gent who is a hypochondriac and a wallet that also support maximuscles empire

-tren alone, can't really do

-primo alone, too much money and too little bang for buck and those who dont care if their willy becomes as active as a dead sloathe

-dbol alone would be like buying a cruise liner to cross your garden pond and be a joy when it comes to cardio

What does that leave us with EPISTANE the world conquering drug to add muscle, strip fat, get rid of gyno and give you the best gains in the world

....and then you wake up and realise its not

so that leaves us with test and before we ask which one, test is test is test with my preference being prop. beyond test masteron comes a very distant second

there is IMO no choice unless you have a blend of drugs such as some UG labs do or something like sten, even then.....

so test it is...


----------



## pds999

Lost Soul said:


> well here is the run down:
> 
> -winny alone is for women, puffs and those who want dry joints and hair loss
> 
> -tbol alone is for those who are scared to do a real drug and cant afford var
> 
> -Var alone is for the gent who is a hypochondriac and a wallet that also support maximuscles empire
> 
> -tren alone, can't really do
> 
> -primo alone, too much money and too little bang for buck and those who dont care if their willy becomes as active as a dead sloathe
> 
> -dbol alone would be like buying a cruise liner to cross your garden pond and be a joy when it comes to cardio
> 
> What does that leave us with EPISTANE the world conquering drug to add muscle, strip fat, get rid of gyno and give you the best gains in the world
> 
> ....and then you wake up and realise its not
> 
> so that leaves us with test and before we ask which one, test is test is test with my preference being prop. beyond test masteron comes a very distant second
> 
> there is IMO no choice unless you have a blend of drugs such as some UG labs do or something like sten, even then.....
> 
> so test it is...


I'm running a test-e cycle now but surely test cycles are likely to cause water retention and fat gain rather than loss? (at least that is what I have found and I am eating very clean)


----------



## Lost Soul

why would you get fat off test?


----------



## Robsta

Water retention is mainly down to diet as well as gear....

I did cut quite good and enjoy it doing a tbol cycle, I do rate that...

Haven't used var, so can't comment on that, and can't stand winny as got shutdown from it......


----------



## bigacb

pds999 said:


> I'm running a test-e cycle now but surely test cycles are likely to cause water retention and fat gain rather than loss? (at least that is what I have found and I am eating very clean)


Test is great for fat loss. Water retention is mainly down to diet.


----------



## pds999

bigacb said:


> Test is great for fat loss. Water retention is mainly down to diet.


I assume by water retention caused by diet you mean high carbs? Fair comment, and in a cutting cycle I'd restrict the carbs/cals anyway.

Test is certainly the easiest for me, but Anavar seems to tick a lot of boxes (except that it is pricey).


----------



## pds999

Lost Soul said:


> why would you get fat off test?


More the aromatisation I was thinking of but I guess that is easily combatted with an AI.


----------



## pds999

bassline boy said:


> ive just finished 12 weeks of test e and i am harder thatn ever just ate clean and trained hard.


I assume that was a cutting cycle and you restricted your calories? Did you run an aromatase inhibitor with it?


----------



## Lost Soul

pds999

I dont think you have quite understood the role of test and diet mate

test is fine to bulk, test is fine to cut, you get fat from too many or sh1tty calories at the wrong time, test is not responsible for this fat gain


----------



## pds999

Lost Soul said:


> pds999
> 
> I dont think you have quite understood the role of test and diet mate
> 
> test is fine to bulk, test is fine to cut, you get fat from too many or sh1tty calories at the wrong time, test is not responsible for this fat gain


I wasn't clear in my post, more bloating and water retention I guess, not so much fat gain.


----------



## Lost Soul

No fat gain and if you are gaining fat whilst losing weight then we have some serious issues


----------



## pds999

I wasn't clear. Currently I am doing a growth cycle so running test-e 250mg twice a week (500mg weekly total) for 12 weeks. Results are promising so far but the main thing I am noticing is the extra bloat/water rerention but then again I have doubled my calories/protein from pre cycle. I was after a cutting cycle for my next cycle so assume I could stick with test-e for that one but modify the diet and increase the cardio?


----------



## Trenzyme

the only aas any male should use singaly is test imo,

in terms of fat loss and hardening you be hard pressed to find anything thatll beat tren only , but you may lose the will to live 3 weeks into cycle


----------



## pds999

Yep, not keen on Tren due to side-effects. Anavar seems to tick a lot of boxes.


----------



## Trenzyme

pds999 said:


> Yep, not keen on Tren due to side-effects. Anavar seems to tick a lot of boxes.


have you ran tren mate, test and tren is my fave stack, tren alone has ****ed many folk up and never get past 4 weeks before having to add some test


----------



## pds999

Trenzyme said:


> have you ran tren mate, test and tren is my fave stack, tren alone has ****ed many folk up and never get past 4 weeks before having to add some test


Not done Tren no, thanks for the info.


----------



## Lost Soul

pds999 said:


> Not done Tren no, thanks for the info.


How can you pass comment then as all sides listed are always potential sides?

Tren is great and if you dont get on with it the ace ester means its in and out quicker than the average preimership football manager


----------



## Trenzyme

Lost Soul said:


> How can you pass comment then as all sides listed are always potential sides?
> 
> Tren is great and if you dont get on with it the ace ester means its in and out quicker than the average preimership football manager


lol.. yeah tren ive over done it a few times and sides alway go in a day or 2, Ive shot 200mg ace a few times and didnt like it at all ..lol when I first started using AAS i siad Id never do tren because of the POSSABLE sides now I love it, sides a blown WAY out of proportion imo as little as 30mg ed can give some nice results with zero side apaRt from a little bit of a Short fuse and extra sweating,


----------



## Lost Soul

I have a short fuse too and a little sweating

thats it now

love it


----------

